# 2011 Altima Aux-input Sound Quality



## Smurf_Stomper (May 4, 2011)

When playing the song off of a cd, it sounds great. However, when the same song is played on my iPod via the aux-input jack it sounds so bad! We've tweaked all the settings on the radio and the 'pod, nothing works. For you audiophiles, the source cd is the original bought disc, and the mp3 version was created with the lame mp3 encoder set at -V 0, so the two sound virtually identical, which they do in every other car audio setup I've played the ipod on.

Just wondering if anyone else has observed this, or better yet why in the world the aux-in degrades the sound quality so severly on the 2011's.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Try cleaning the 3.5mm jack on the input wire and also test out the system with one or more different sources such as your phone or another mp3 player.

There also might be a loose connection from the aux input wire to the head unit. The dealer may need to fix or replace the stereo.


----------



## Smurf_Stomper (May 4, 2011)

nevermind the issue, I figured it out. The iPod was cranked up @ max volume output, creating too much distortion. Dialing it back to about 80% or so volume fixed 'er up quite nicely


----------



## panbacca (Jun 24, 2010)

Aux-ins won't sound as good as a CD or a direct iPod connection. If you had about $100-$150 you could get the factory stereo iPod adapter. It plugs into the SAT port on the back of the stereo. That's the way to go if you have an iPod.


----------

